# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  cigarrillos

## julioso

buenas, queria empezar a hacer esta magia y veo que se me rompen todos y me saldria muy caro xD
vende cigarrillos o existen. que sean de coma o algo asi? que no se rompan y eso?

----------


## magik mackey

en tiendas de magia y tiendas de articulos de broma, venden unos que estan muy bien, y hasta si soplas sale humo (talco), y ademas parece que este encendido.

----------


## renard

Si Julioso incluso los puedes fabricar YouTube - ‪Fabrication de Fausses Cigarettes 1/2 : explication‬‏ el material lo compras en una tabaqueria, tubos de cigarillos y una maquinita para rellenarlos,la maquina bale 5euros y los tubos 1,50 los 100.

----------


## julioso

de esos tiene mi madre, los de fabricar y me he hecho unpo y son muy blandos,
igual soy yo muy torepe y los rompo todos
por cierto que este en el mercado ahora msimo que me recomendais para empezar enserio

----------


## JL.GZ

Buenas, algo que quizás te sirva:

Yo tengo por aquí algunas barritas que tienen el tamaño exacto de un pitillo, incluso podrías acoplarle con cinta un filtro normal para mayor tacto, espero haberte sido de ayuda.

Saludos.

----------


## renard

Si lo haces como en el video no deberia salirte blando,de todas formas prueba hacerlo con papel de fumar,haces bolitas bien presionadas las metes en la maquinita y al tubo.

----------


## luis_bcn

julioso si se te rompe le pones papel de liar  en la rotura y ya tienes para seguir ,es que es mejor practicar con lo que vas a hacer magia que no utilizar otra cosa que casi nunca tendra el mismo tacto ni nada por el estilo,osea que ya sabes,se rompe lo recompones ,xD

----------


## magik mackey

mira estos que no se rompen:

Cigarrillos de Mago Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia

----------


## julioso

vale muchas gracias

----------


## cessmagic

yo he practicado mucho con cigarrros y es cierto que se rompen pero tampoco con una facilidad preocupante... mi consejo es que compres un paquete, supongo que no fumas. No es un gran gasto, además los que se te queden blandurrios se los vas dando a tu madre, verás que contenta!!

----------


## ederinho

Yo uso hisopos (bastoncillos para los oídos)

----------


## Serjo

Es indispensable practicar y habituaras al tacto y la resistencia de los cigarrillos, sino cuando quieras pasar de unos a otros terminaras gastando lo mismo o mas... 
En Barcelona hay un experto en la materia Pedro Gamiz que posee dos rutinas excepcionales... Y que siempre repite y considera que es vital hacerse al material dese un primer momento.

----------


## cessmagic

estoy de acuerdo, si vas a hacer magia con cigarros debes practicar con cigarros, el grosor de un bastoncillo y un cigarro son totalmente distintos y a la hora de emplamar por ejemplo lo notarás.

----------

